
Ask HN: Shot in the dark, plain text micro blog - xori
Ages ago I saw a self hosted twitter alternative where you place all of your &quot;tweets&quot; into a plain text file and hosted it <i>anywhere</i>. The format was something like,<p><pre><code>    2016-03-04T16:30:01Z: Hey @cucumber(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coolasacuc.com&#x2F;social.txt), how you doing?
</code></pre>
Where when you mentioned someone you broadcasted where their social plain text micro blog was. There was also a CLI for viewing your followed (subscribed) people, and an online service that mirrored any twitter user to this service, so you could talk about a person on twitter.<p>Does anyone know what this service&#x2F;protocol&#x2F;standard&#x2F;project is&#x2F;was called?
======
xori
Holy hell that took awhile to find.

[https://github.com/buckket/twtxt](https://github.com/buckket/twtxt)

